# Chromidotilapia guentheri



## Ichy (Oct 26, 2003)

Hello 
I picked up 6 C guentheri at the OCA last fall . They've grown to about 2-2.5" so far . There is one runt in the bunch that is only about 1.25-1.5" though . Of the six fish 2 are for sure femaels while the runt may also be a female , it appears as though that fish has some color starting in the dorsal . If the small fish does turn out to be a female i find that to be an amazing ratio for genders 1:1 . Is this common wit h this species ?
Also I am guessing they should be about ready to spawn now . Does anyone here have any experiance with this species? How large are their first few spawns? Are they very good at holding to term the first few spawns etc? I am tempted to split them up into threee tanks , is forced pairing something advisable? Thy are all housed for the time being in a 20 log ...I had not expected them to grow so well . My intentions are to keep only one pair , but I would like to try to have as amny pairs form as possible before selling/trading the extras .
PLease anyone whos kept this speices share your experiances and even maybe som e pics etc.
Thanks
Tim


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

I've kept them, but never got them to bred. I think mine were wild caught as they came in with profiles so thin, the only breeding they could do was their stomach to their spine. I moved them on before I ever got the change to breed them so can't be of much help.


----------

